# Scoring rules



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Did you shoot last night?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=454234

I found this!!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Correct as shown in the link. Also remember, you can shoot and score more than 1 arrow into the same scoring area in a NFAA 5-spot round. i.e. if you shoot 2 arrows into the center spot and 1 each into 3 of the other 4 spots all 5 arrows are scored as they lie in the target. If you shoot more than 5 arrows the highest scoring arrow in any of the spots is pulled and a -1 point deduction is taken from total score for the end. Hence it is possible to shoot a 24-5x (if you mistakenly shoot 6x's in one end).

>>------->


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Did you shoot last night?


Yes I did. I shot horribly!!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

CHPro said:


> Correct as shown in the link. Also remember, you can shoot and score more than 1 arrow into the same scoring area in a NFAA 5-spot round. i.e. if you shoot 2 arrows into the center spot and 1 each into 3 of the other 4 spots all 5 arrows are scored as they lie in the target. If you shoot more than 5 arrows the highest scoring arrow in any of the spots is pulled and a -1 point deduction is taken from total score for the end. Hence it is possible to shoot a 24-5x (if you mistakenly shoot 6x's in one end).
> 
> >>------->


Where can I find this online? I would like to print it off or save it to a file.
I have shot a " spot" twice before and at one league it counted and at another they did not count it , it was a 0. I will be the first to admit there is no excuse for this. I just started shooting indoor.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

NFAA rule Book

http://www.floridaarchery.org/2007-08ConstByLawsHL.pdf

John


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> Didn't know if this would be the proper place but I need a link or something to the official scoring rules for a five spot round. Thanks.


You need to ask the person in charge of the league if they are following offical NFAA scoring rules.Most league and local tournaments that I attend are not offical NFAA tournaments, because of this the person in charge of the league can make his own rules.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------

